# Wie auf SCJP vorbereiten?



## gizmo (22. Feb 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Der Titel sagt schon alles (hoffe ich).

Ich mache im März die SCJP-Prüfung. Nun frage ich mich, wie ich mich am besten auf die Prüfung vorbereite.

Java kenne ich schon gut, ich brauche also nichts, was bei den Grundlagen beginnt, sondern suche etwas, dass stark Prüfungsorientiert ist um mich vorzubereiten.

Wie habt ihr euch vorbereitet? Gibt es gute Bücher, alte Prüfungen, Probeprüfungen, Websites. Da ich Student bin, probiere ich natürlich möglichst günstig wegzukommen...


----------



## The_S (22. Feb 2010)

Zwar noch nicht selbst gemacht, aber dass hier soll für einen einigermaßen guten Java Entwickler alles sein, was du brauchst: SCJP Sun Certified Programmer for Java 5 Study Guide Exam 310-055: Amazon.de: Kathy Sierra, Bert Bates: Englische Bücher


----------



## ThreadPool (22. Feb 2010)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> Zwar noch nicht selbst gemacht, aber dass hier soll für einen einigermaßen guten Java Entwickler alles sein, was du brauchst: SCJP Sun Certified Programmer for Java 5 Study Guide Exam 310-055: Amazon.de: Kathy Sierra, Bert Bates: Englische Bücher



Lieber die 6er Version: SCJP Sun Certified Programmer for Java 6 Study Guide: Amazon.de: Katherine Sierra, Bert Bates: Englische Bücher


----------



## Gast2 (22. Feb 2010)

Ich fand diese Buch ganz brauchbar: SCJP Sun Certified Programmer for Java 6 Study Guide: Amazon.de: Katherine Sierra, Bert Bates: Englische Bücher


----------



## The_S (22. Feb 2010)

Kommt halt drauf an, ob man den 5er oder den 6er machen möchte


----------



## Sempah (22. Feb 2010)

Hey, habe dies per Zufall eben gefunden: 
Das große SCJP Trainingsbuch: 
Prüfungsvorbereitung für den
Sun Certified Java Programmer (SCJP):
Java 2 Platform 1.4 und Platform 5.0

Zwar wohl schon etwas älter, aber ist für lau.
Hier der Link: http://www.inabrenner.de/pdf/SCJP.pdf


----------



## gizmo (22. Feb 2010)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten!

5 reicht,  6 schadet nicht... Ich will aber den Aufwand klein halten.

Werde mir vermutlich Scjp Sun Certified Programmer for Java 6 Practice Exams Exam 310-065 : Exam 310-055 Certification Press: Amazon.de: Kathy Sierra, Bert Bates, Sierra Katherine: Englische Bücher kaufen und dann entscheiden, ob ich noch etwas anderes benötige um die Prüfung zu schaffen.


----------



## Jango (22. Feb 2010)

Müsste das jetzt nicht OCJP heißen?


----------



## Atze (22. Feb 2010)

Jango hat gesagt.:


> Müsste das jetzt nicht OCJP heißen?



hrhr  weiß man nicht! 

JavaRanch - A Friendly Place for Java Greenhorns hier gibts auch mock-tests!

ich würd raten, tests, tests. nichts hilft dir besser, wenn du hunderte von fragen machst, von denen 60% dann auch noch in der prüfung fast wortgleich auftauchen. vce (visual cert exam) hat hunderte von fragen dazu, die wirklich fast wortgleich/aufgabengleich sind!


----------



## The_S (23. Feb 2010)

Jango hat gesagt.:


> Müsste das jetzt nicht OCJP heißen?



Das habe ich mir auch schon oft überlegt


----------



## ice-breaker (23. Feb 2010)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> Das habe ich mir auch schon oft überlegt



wartet noch nen halbes Jahr 
es wird bestimmt noch kommen


----------



## Atze (23. Feb 2010)

hoffentlich sind die "alten" scheine dann noch gültig


----------



## nrg (23. Feb 2010)

Mal eine Frage zum SCJP: Es sind ja Multiple Choice Aufgaben. Manche haben eine Lösung und manche mehrere. Jetzt hab ich zum Üben einmal den VCE Viewer und einmal einen Java Study Guide.
Beim VCE Viewer steht immer, für den Fall, dass es mehrere Antworten gibt, "choose three" o.ä. dabei und beim Java Study Guide "choose all that apply" dabei. Wie ist das beim richtigen Zertifikat? Warum ich das wissen will: naja ich finde die Aufgaben im Java Study Guide deutlich kniffliger als die vom VCE Viewer und würde womöglich durchfallen, wenn die Aufgaben im Stil vom Study Guide wären


----------



## Atze (23. Feb 2010)

in der regel ist es immer angegeben, wieviele du ankreuzen musst. soweit ich mich erinnere. aber was fies ist, es gibt (ein paar) fehlerhafte aufgaben / antworten im richtigen test. da man aber die lösung nachher nicht bekommt, lässt sich das schwer beweisen, bzw nachvollziehen. du kannst lediglich einen kommentar zu jeder frage abgeben (z.B. "das hier ist falsch, ihr pfeifen!"). aber hat man ja selbst nix mehr von. gibt auch einige schreibfehler, wodurch man immer auf compilerfehler tippt, aber dann muss man davon ausgehen, dass das richtig geschrieben wäre, sonst gibts keine punkte. ist n bischen mies, aber sind nur wenige fragen, vielleicht 2 oder 3%.

mies ist auch, dass man sich alle frage nach der beantwortung nochmal ansehen kann, und ggf korrigieren. nur bei den dnd-dingern geht das nicht, wenn man die nochmal öffnet, sind diese wieder leer, und man kann sie erneut eingeben. :/ jetzt weiß ich aber nicht mehr, ob das nur im vce so war oder in der richtigen prüfung


----------



## nrg (23. Feb 2010)

vielen Dank. Falls es da noch paar praxisnahe Beispiele gibt, wäre ich euch echt sehr zu Dank verpflichtet


----------



## gizmo (19. Mrz 2010)

Heute bestanden mit 89%


----------



## Atze (19. Mrz 2010)

glückwunsch  trink n bier für mich mit


----------



## nrg (19. Mrz 2010)

glückwunsch. ich hatte 97 . aber gut, wenn man die vce tests kennt, zweifelt man ganz ehrlich an der wertigkeit. naja, schaden tuts nix


----------



## gizmo (20. Mrz 2010)

[x] Bier trinken

Hab mich nur mit dem Buch vorbereitet, wenn man Java schon kennt, dann reicht das Buch problemlos. Wenn man die Mock Exams auf der CD schafft, schafft man auch die richtige Prüfung.

Macht die Prüfung wenn möglich auf englisch, in meinem Testcenter war leider nur deutsch möglich. Die Übersetzungen lassen zu wünschen übrig...

Weitere Mock Exams sind sicher auch kein Fehler, die zwei vom Buch waren etwas knapp.


----------



## Ulfmann (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

da ich in einer ähnlichen Lage stecke, wollte ich diesen Thread nochmal aufwärmen. Seit 2-3 Wochen bin ich intensiv dabei, die Prüfungsthemen (aus dem hier schon vielfach erwähnten Buch) durch zu ackern und Aufgaben zu lösen. Auch, wenn ich langsam immer sicherer bei der Beantwortung werde, muss ich teilweise immernoch miserable Ergebnisse (30% bis knapp bestanden) hinnehmen. 
Ich stehe nicht wirklich unter Zeitdruck, aber ich möchte das Ding vom Tisch haben. Meine Frage dazu ist nun, ob hier jemand Erfahrungen mit Kompakt- oder Intensiv-Seminaren (irgendetwas in der Richtung) hat. Ich hatte einen 8-teiligen Kurs (thematisch gegliedert, aber in großen Zeitabständen) in meiner Berufsschule, der aber nicht wirklich zum Wissenszuwachs beitragen konnte. Kann ich von externen Schulungen mehr erwarten? Mit wie hohen Kosten müsste ich da in etwa rechnen?

Wäre dankbar für ein paar Hinweise und Meinungen.


----------



## Atze (23. Mai 2010)

ich denke da kann man keine genauen angaben geben, je nach größe und "image" der bildungsstätte, denek für nen java kurs werden da schon so 200 - 1000 euro anfallen. wie gesagt, kommt drauf an, wo du es machen willst. kannst dich ja mal bei verschiedenen instituten informieren.


----------

